# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2016 >  >  كـورس مجـاني فـي كيـفيـة تـنـفيـذ ضـربـات الـجـزاء

## moamen

*مع انه حقيقة ما مارست كورة القدم بصورة رسمية وكانت محاولات دافوري فقط فى الحي 



المدافع : عند التنفيذ يقف جانبا ويسدد ( بقوة ) فى وسط المرمي للاعلي بحيث تكون بعيدة عن اقدام الحارس المنبطح

المهاجم : التسديد ( بقوة ) داخل الـ 3 خشبات للاعلى ولا يشترط التركيز والتفكير فى مكان محدد .

كل لاعبى الوسط : للمتعة فى التنفيذ باعتبار ( الحرفنة ) واجادة  التمرير بدقة


حارس المرمي لا يجب ان يفكر فى التنفيذ نسبة للارهاق والتركيز العالى واذا كان يجيدها عليه الضربة الاولى

رائكم دام فضلكم  
*

----------


## moamen

*وحقيقة اليوتيوب مليان مواد تثقيفية عن طرق تنفيذ ضربات الجزاء

يمكن طباعتها في اسطوانة وتوصيلها لهؤلاء الهواة من لاعبي المريخ
*

----------


## زول هناك

*ههههههههههههههه 3 ضربات جزاء ملعوبة في نفس مكان تواجد الحارس ما عليه الا ان حرك جسمه نحو الكرة الميته
افضل ضربة جزاء كان للامير امير كمال والثانية كانت للعجب من حيث القوة والدقة في اختيار زاوية 
جمال سالم لعبها علي طريقة امير كمال لكن بثقة زائدة طلعت اوت
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*6 ضربات جزاء ضائعه من لاعبين فى كشف فريق مثل المريخ ... مهازل
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*ضربات  الجزاء بتتلعب كالاتى 1/3/5
1/  احرف لاعب   بتشوتو  وتضمن مابضيعها  متخصص    فيها    بثبت بها   بقية  المنفذين البعديهو   ونحن  فى المريخ ماعندنا   لاعب متخصص  فيها  والاقرب كان يكون رمضان  عجب ليس كوفى 
3/ بكون  اقل منه   واحسن  من  المنفذ الضربه الثانيه  
5/ دا  كمان  لازم  يكون لاعب  خبره  وعند شكيمه قويه ومتخصص   لانها  غالبا ماتكون حاسمه  الضربه الخامسه دى 
اما  2/4ديل بتختارهم   من  بعد  الثلاثه ارقام  الاولى  هى 1/3/5
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*هوى يا جماعة الناس دول لعبوا المباراة اداء واجب ساكت عشان ما يزعلو وزير الشباب والرياضة
المريخ ما كان عايز يتاهل اصلا
                        	*

----------


## moamen

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو همام
					

ضربات  الجزاء بتتلعب كالاتى 1/3/5
1/  احرف لاعب   بتشوتو  وتضمن مابضيعها  متخصص    فيها    بثبت بها   بقية  المنفذين البعديهو   ونحن  فى المريخ ماعندنا   لاعب متخصص  فيها  والاقرب كان يكون رمضان  عجب ليس كوفى 
3/ بكون  اقل منه   واحسن  من  المنفذ الضربه الثانيه  
5/ دا  كمان  لازم  يكون لاعب  خبره  وعند شكيمه قويه ومتخصص   لانها  غالبا ماتكون حاسمه  الضربه الخامسه دى 
اما  2/4ديل بتختارهم   من  بعد  الثلاثه ارقام  الاولى  هى 1/3/5




* مظبوط احرف واحد فى تنفيذ ضربات الجزاء يلعب الضربة الاولى
* واكتر واحد جامد يشوت الاخيرة ويفضل دائما المدافع الشوات



للاحباب المتداخلين ومن باب المساهمة فى دعم النادي
الغرض من البوست تجهيز ملف لدائرة الكرة لانه بصراحة لينا موسمين فى المشكلة دي ولا اتحلت بكل اسف
*

----------


## moamen

*ومع العلم ان هذه الآراء تعتبر من ابجديات كرة القدم


واعتبرها مساهمة من المنبر فى توعية لا عبينا ونبدا معاهم من ( أ ب ت ت ) 


وفى النهاية ان تأتي متأخرا خيرا من ان لا تأتي باحد يجيد ضربات الجزاء فى الفريق

*

----------


## moamen

*فى رأى 
افضل لاعب شاهدته اجاد فى تنفيذ ضربة جزاء هو عاطف القوز




*

----------


## moamen

*


*

----------


## moamen

*ضربات جزاء كاس دبي




*

----------


## moamen

*ضربات جزاء الامس





*

----------


## Abu Reem

*على أيام حامد بريمه كان هو دائماً بيلعب الضربة الأخيره ومنها ينطلق ويجري ... ما كلن بيضيع أي ضربه وعشان كدا كان بيشوت الأخيره المحتاجه لبرود ومهاره عاليه ..
*

----------


## sabry

*شخصيا لا احبذ لعب ضربة الجزاء بصورة الحرفنة والشوته الباردة مهما كنت حريف..... ضربة الجزاء لازم صاروخ... والصاروخ الوحيد امس كان ضربة رمضان عجب.....
المصريين اكتر ناس ممكن احسموا المباريات بضربات الجزاء.... كلها صواريخ ... يعني حتى لو الحارس وقع صاح ولمس الكورة برضو تدخل
*

----------


## moamen

*ركلات جزاء مباراة المريخ وعزام التنزاني 20-8-2014..والتي أهلت المريخ لدور الاربعة   






*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لاعب في فريق المريخ العظيم مايعرف يشوت بلنتي تاني قاعد في الفريق لي شنو

بعدين ديل ما لاعب واحد خمسة في عين العدو ضيعو بلنتات ترجيحية 
يعني لو في نهائي بطولة مهمة زي الابطال نطلع بسبب بايخ زي ده ؟؟؟

*

----------


## ابو همام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

لاعب في فريق المريخ العظيم مايعرف يشوت بلنتي تاني قاعد في الفريق لي شنو

بعدين ديل ما لاعب واحد خمسة في عين العدو ضيعو بلنتات ترجيحية 
يعني لو في نهائي بطولة مهمة زي الابطال نطلع بسبب بايخ زي ده ؟؟؟




المصيبه الكبرى  بسلموها للحارس  فى يدو  استلمها استلام  مابنفضها  
معروف  ركلة الجزاء بتشوتها   قوى   حتى اذا الحارس يتوفق  فى صدها  بنفضها  مش  تلعبها باردة كده
                        	*

----------


## moamen

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					



لاعب في فريق المريخ العظيم مايعرف يشوت بلنتي تاني قاعد في الفريق لي شنو

بعدين ديل ما لاعب واحد خمسة في عين العدو ضيعو بلنتات ترجيحية 
يعني لو في نهائي بطولة مهمة زي الابطال نطلع بسبب بايخ زي ده ؟؟؟





وكما تري الموسم السابق انقذ الكابتن علاء الدين يوسف المريخ من هذه الازمة وظهرت مرة اخري نهاية هذا الموسم

لا يوجد تثقيف وما تم قيده به من حالة فى الكشف لا يستطيع كائن من كان تغييره ( طبعا فى عقلية لاعبينا الكروية ) وربما يسمح اللاعب فقط (بتدني مستواه ) لكن لا يقبل الاضافات بأى شكل لانه بطبيعته لا يحمل عقلية احترافية فى التعامل  مع كرة القدم ووصل الى ( القمة المحلية ) وهو اقصي مايمكن ومايحلم وما ينشد فى ممارسته لهذه الهواية ولا يرغب فى اكثر من ذلك .



ملحوظة : بكرى المدينة متحرك على الكرة والحارس متحركـ معه ولو فكر العقرب وابطأ حركته لسقط الحارس قبل ان تلعب الكرة ( شرود ذهني غريب من بكري )
*

----------

